# Can one squirrel and deer hunt simultaneously?



## Polkahero (Aug 4, 2002)

Is it legal to bring a .22 rimfire rifle in the field while bowhunting for deer to use on other small game? This has probably been asked but I wouldn't know how to bring up this topic in a search (i.e. too lazy to do so)!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

as long as you have licenses for both, and you have orange on and aren't carrying that .22 into a tree stand...right, Boehr? I believe you could even hunt (shoot, since it's not really hunting if one just happens to wander by when you're deer hunting)squirrels over your bait pile, the one species I've never seen rules on regarding baiting...guess you could hunt (shoot, see above in quotes) rabbits, too, if one happened to wander by...

I don't bow hunt, but I have been known to squirrel hunt during the firearms deer season, again, wearing orange and having licenses for both. In the last few years, I've forgotten the deer rifle and hunting for deer altogether most of the time, squirrel hunting is more fun for me.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Specifically the question linked the 22 rimfire rifle in the field while bowhunting. That combination is illegal due to the history of deer violation abuse. Arrows in the 22 hole is done every year, but easily detectable by the COs. It is legal to take both to camp, but then decide which activity (archery or gun) to take in the field for the day.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Illegal. For the same reason you can not have your pistol under your CCW Permit while bow hunting. You can not be in possession of any type of firearm while bow hunting.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm not a bow hunter. And you can learn something every day. Thanks, Boehr!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

That's Ok, I often learn something new, even about hunting and fishing laws, among lots of other things too.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Can you carry a pistol and a 22 rifle while squirrel hunting?
I'ver herd different sides to this.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

At what time of year are you talking about for the .22 and pistol?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

> Specifically the question linked the 22 rimfire rifle in the field while bowhunting. That combination is illegal due to the history of deer violation abuse. Arrows in the 22 hole is done every year, but easily detectable by the COs. It is legal to take both to camp, but then decide which activity (archery or gun) to take in the field for the day.


It's a darn shame that a licensed holder of a CCW permit can't carry while bowhunting because of what violators have done in the past.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It's a darn shame that a lot of things are the way they are but that's the way it is.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

> It's a darn shame that a lot of things are the way they are but that's the way it is.


At least until the law is changed.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Dream on


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

DELETED


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I resigned from being a moderator because of people that made posts like yours. My signature line also remains. If it doesn't seem friendly to you, maybe it's not suppose to be friendly towards you. You want your post deleted, delete it yourself. Also, feel free to answer law questions yourself because I just may not be around much longer to be kicked around.


----------



## captdenny (Jan 24, 2003)

boehr - Keep sending out your advice. Most enjoy and trust your legal wisdom. I know that I sure do.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i dont post in here to often but always look for boehr's response to see what is law or just opinion. i greatly appreciate the fact we have the luxury of a dnr officer to pick his brain about law in the woods or on the lake. boehr it would be a real shame to see you go


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey Boehr, I have really appreciated all your input I have asked a few questions and read and learned alot from you hope fully you might still chime in from time to time and don't let the smarta** get to ya they will get theirs


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I believe the question was:

*Can one squirrel and deer hunt simultaneously?*

Why not? As long as the Squirrel and the Deer both have valid licenses and have both completed hunter saftey. 

The bigger question is......what in the hell are they going to be hunting?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't understand the question, you've lost me.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Hey Boehr They site would loose a great deal with out ya!! You just recently ansured a question that I wanted to ask someone for the past 15 years but didn't have the opportunity> thanx.

But while on the subj. Did they ever figure out the ccw law re: an off duty police officer bow hunting with his Dept. issued or not- off duty gun?


----------

